
Mapping Arms Data – the trade in small arms and their ammunition, 1992-2011 - liquimoon
http://balder.prio.no/armsglobe2/index.php
======
nthitz
This was originally done by the Google Data Arts team.

info: [http://www.google.com/ideas/projects/arms-
visualization/](http://www.google.com/ideas/projects/arms-visualization/) link
to site:
[http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/armsglobe/](http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/armsglobe/)
github:
[https://github.com/dataarts/armsglobe](https://github.com/dataarts/armsglobe)

Looks like it has been updated for 2011 data here as well as a new weapon type
'unclassified'

edit: almost forgot, here's a great writeup by Michael Chang on the project
[http://mflux.tumblr.com/post/28367579774/armstradeviz](http://mflux.tumblr.com/post/28367579774/armstradeviz)

------
primitur
What fascinates me most about these data is a single data point: Thailand.

The relationship between Thailand and Europe, and say .. Australia and Europe,
over the last 2 decades, to my naive thinking, really shows details of clear
product demand/response according to world incidents.

It'd be interesting to be able to overlay War/Conflict Data on top, body-count
stats, and a few other relevant data of the world, to see how all this is tied
to a market reality.

Perhaps we, the people, need to do our own data-mining.

------
liquimoon
Here is the BBC coverage of the tool:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23822086](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23822086)

------
udfalkso
Interesting to note that during the Obama years the US has dramatically
increased it's import to export ratio.

~~~
anigbrowl
I think that's as much a function of winding down the war in Iraq as anything.
Great eye candy, but I would like to have had some more histograms to present
the historical context more clearly.

~~~
adestefan
It's due to the "He's gonna take my guns" attitude that has permeated the
fanatical right wing of the US population. Gun and ammo sales has been a
growth industry since 2009. Of course they're just laughing the whole way to
the bank since no one is going to take their guns.

~~~
hga
You deny "He tried to take our guns" after his last (re)election, when he had
more "flexibility"? That major political figures like Dianne Feinstein (who
also cares nothing about our privacy; strange, that) and Andrew Cuomo didn't
call for gun confiscation? That ones like Cuomo and the Democrats in Colorado
didn't get get new very nasty gun "control" bills passed (e.g. you can now
only load 7 rounds in your magazine when using it for self-defense), where gun
owners who bought various stuff prior to them were grandfathered?

The utter ruthlessness of Fast and Furious is also telling.

You're also ignoring what I think is the most fundamental thing: anyone who
makes a habit of balancing their checkbook can predict that things are going
to get ugly when we can no long have "trillion dollar deficits as far as the
eye can see", and that we're clearly going to be on our own as that plays out?

How about HUD's Section 8 policy that among other things moves criminals out
of the central cities into formerly peaceful areas, which is now slated for a
big expansion?

Another thing, related to the above, a steadily graying population, etc., is
that ever more states have shall issue concealed carry regimes. Since Obama
was elected Iowa and Wisconsin have joined them, with Illinois (!) in a few
months; that'll make 43 out of 50 states, way more than 2/3rds the population.

You're demonstrably wrong about "no one's going to take our guns" when it
comes to slave states like New York and California that have confiscated them
in recent memory, and in the latter's case is poised to do another round, but
in general correct ... because in most of the US we won't tolerate it, one way
or another. Keep pushing, though, if you want a second Civil War with the half
or so of the nation that's "the fanatical right wing".

------
TausAmmer
Almost every country is covered, very interesting data, You can follow up who
is connected to what. And timetable provides very interesting picture how
countries under imminent treat imports arms.

------
leokun
The json it loads is 4MB and takes about 2 minutes for me. The graph is kind
of hard to make out with everything selected.

~~~
mugenx86
I also find the graphics to be a little bit difficult to read.

It is hard to tell where the lines lead, so I need to rotate the globe. Also
for European nations, it is very messy because some of the countries are tiny
and all trade with each other. There is also no way to see arms trade over
time, which would have been quite useful since the data has a time-series.

Very pretty looking 3D graphic though.

------
liquimoon
Looks like it's done using D3.

~~~
nthitz
Just for a few of the graphs, majority of the 'wow factor' is webgl/three.js

